# TexasIslandBoy's ShallowSport rebuild/photo thread



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I picked up this 1995 21' ShallowSport this week and it was in bad shape.....
Deck is nice and solid and the carpet isn't in bad shape but it's carpet.. 
Motor runs well for the age and looks really bad lower unit has water in the oil (bad shaft seal). I had the boat set on a utility trailer so I could work on the bottom pretty easy. 
Day I picked it up.








After I spent about 3 hours sanding and buffing the hull.















Motor paint was bubbling off and looked really bad but under the hood the motor looks new so I stripped the paint with a wire wheel on a grinder and painted with color matched paint. 
























Had to fill up the jack plate oil and now it works like a champ. 
And that leaves it for tomorrow. Hooking up the new Elite 7 lowrance GPS and a fuel/water filter and then its back in the water and over to my dock and into the lift. Going to have my fiberglass guy come to the house and fix the hood for the motor and a few chips on the hull this next week.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Your gonna love that boat. Looks good!


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

Great job in resurrecting that boat. Its amazing what some time and elbow grease can accomplish.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

9121SS said:


> Your gonna love that boat. Looks good!


Thanks I plan on pulling the carpet after this summer is over and using that paint we talked about. I'm gonna beat on the boat alittle before I really tear into it.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks Guys I bought the boat for the hull and got lucky the motor is running... Its wore out but sounds like it will run this season pretty well.


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

Nice job!!!


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

No wonder your 190 costa split in half, wrong trailer for that boat as well. LOL :cheers:


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Mt. Houston Marine said:


> No wonder your 190 costa split in half, wrong trailer for that boat as well. LOL :cheers:


HAHA. The Costa was on the trailer that came with the boat. I think the owner before me moved the boat back on the trailer and it really F'ed that little boat. Cost me over 2500$ to fix it.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Just got the boat in the water today. Runs great, lots of power for a 150 but it is slow... like 30 tops. Motor was beeping at me telling me it needed fuel at high RPM's I know it needs a new fuel bulb and to get the air out of the lines. Put a new fuel/water filter on today as well. Found out its to long of my boat lift.... Had to back it into the dock and lift it backwards. Also put in a new GPS. Lowrance elite 7 by far the best thing I have bought in a while. The boat will now be my means of transportation around the island due to spring breakers and traffic.


----------



## C-KRIGAR (Jul 16, 2011)

What grit sandpaper did you use?


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

C-KRIGAR said:


> What grit sandpaper did you use?


started with 800 then 1000. Start out with somewhere you don't see on your boat. Its pretty easy stuff but watch the thickness of gelcoat and dont take much off.


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

What did you use to get those rust stains off?


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

george.maness86 said:


> What did you use to get those rust stains off?


the Works toilet bowl cleaner and ospho. I didn't do much to the deck I'm not sure how solid it is so as soon as I know its gonna last I'll re gel it and cover it in kiwi grip


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

Awesome work!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

That looks like it has a lot of potential.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

atcfisherman said:


> That looks like it has a lot of potential.


Thanks. After this season the carpet will be pulled and the deck redone.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Looking for a spare prop right now and went down and looked at the prop on the boat... Nothing on it saying size. All it said on the prop was predator. What size prop should be on here? Its running a 150 OMC


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

I have a 14.25 x 17 p on mine


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

paragod said:


> I have a 14.25 x 17 p on mine


What are you spinning rpm wise? I'm right at 5600


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Pulled the back hatches stripped the carpet and rolled on some gelcoat. I'll have photos soon.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

Nice work! You want a job refurbing?


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

shallowgal said:


> Nice work! You want a job refurbing?


To tell you the truth.. I enjoy this kinda stuff. But would never want to do it for a living.... unless the pay was crazy..

The glue for the carpet wasn't at all as bad as I thought. Took a scraper with a knifes edge on it and it took it right off. Sanded alittle then primed and rolled on some gelcoat. Thinking about using kiwigrip on the top for added grip.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

texasislandboy said:


> Pulled the back hatches stripped the carpet and rolled on some gelcoat. I'll have photos soon.












First coat on one and getting the 2nd ready. They both look nice and smooth now and hope to be dry tomorrow.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Show us the finished product...


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Redfishr said:


> Show us the finished product...


I will tomorrow. They are down drying right now I always get a head of my self and mess it up so I'm giving this a few hours.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Your doing a great job. Makes me want to do mine again! LOL! Not really.
I used to do this and fish out of one for a year and sell it. Did it about 9 times and was going to do the same with my SS. After seeing how well it was built with the floor out and using it a few times.....No way! I did think about selling it one time, glad I didn't. Best boat I've ever owned.
Can't wait to see yours complete.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

9121SS said:


> Your doing a great job. Makes me want to do mine again! LOL! Not really.
> I used to do this and fish out of one for a year and sell it. Did it about 9 times and was going to do the same with my SS. After seeing how well it was built with the floor out and using it a few times.....No way! I did think about selling it one time, glad I didn't. Best boat I've ever owned.
> Can't wait to see yours complete.


Thanks! I enjoy it. I know the front deck will be a big challenge but shouldn't be anything I cant handle. I dont think I'm going to worry much about the floor I plan to have it redone this winter.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Redfishr said:


> Show us the finished product...


They are down drying right now I always get a head of my self and mess it up so I'm giving this a few hours.
I just ran down and got some photos of them. 
The other one wouldn't up load but this is the one that was carpeted in the last photo. After kiwi grip you won't even see the bumpy top.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

the lid with kiwi grip non skid on top. All the carpet will be taken out and kiwi grip put in its place. This stuff looks great and should be really nice on your feet.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

This was a fun one... Ended up grinding it flat to get rid of the glue. 








Started to pull up the carpet....What did I get into
had to rig a shopvac to suck up all the junk so it didnt end up in the water and it works really well.

























So far I'm 3/4 done getting the glue off tomorrow It should be coated. Hope to be fishing next week


----------



## C-KRIGAR (Jul 16, 2011)

Your doing an awesome job.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

C-KRIGAR said:


> Your doing an awesome job.


Thank man! I sure hope it comes out well. Right now I'm looking for some new rub rail the one that was on it was kinda beat up and falling off.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Looks great! Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> Looks great! Keep the pictures coming!


I plan too! Its kinda hard to remeber to snap some photos when you are wanting to just get it done but I'll try to keep at it. Plus I want to get a photo book done when the boats done. I will say I'm still feeling all the fiber glass in my legs and arms..


----------



## texasagg (Jun 24, 2011)

I bet. You are really going to appreciate all that work.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Keep the updates coming......


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Its white now. I coated it last night. Should be done this weekend I'll get some photos.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

What are you going to use for non-skid?


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

shallowgal said:


> What are you going to use for non-skid?


kiwigrip. Its a roll on type of non skid ordered it in the color sand. I think I'm going to have to change the color on the side of the boat sometime...


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Pretty much done! just have one more coat of the non skid to go. I'm going to do the deck in this non skid next week its good stuff.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

That looks great!


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks! I just got the new rub rail today. Picked it up from ShallowSport. Man I got to see the new X3 in person and thats a huge boat! They had a really nice one getting rigged too. Got the rub rail mounted today just need to do the insert here in a bit. then its new hardware on the hatches and shes done. Hope the weather is nice this week...


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Got the boat done today and ended up working on a new fish cleaning table.. Its way over built but I seem to do that with everything. 
Stainless steel everything.. treated wood and marine plywood. picked up the PVC board online its 3/8" 2'x4' for 50$ Shipped. I may make a few more of these and sell them.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Man you got a lot of time on your hands! Lucky. Boat looks good and so does the table. Selling them would be a good idea. I have seen quite a few threads about people looking for tables lately.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Part Timer said:


> Man you got a lot of time on your hands! Lucky. Boat looks good and so does the table. Selling them would be a good idea. I have seen quite a few threads about people looking for tables lately.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks! Yeah I might make one and see what happens. Right now I'm looking into wrapping the side of the boat to match the top side now that the boat isn't blue anymore.


----------



## hookemkev (Apr 24, 2006)

you gonna try and fish this weekend? I'm thinking about bringing the boat down. We are headed down Friday evening, maybe fish saturday. I need a guide. You interested? lol


----------



## hookemkev (Apr 24, 2006)

Awesome looking projects by the way!


----------



## David. (Dec 14, 2012)

hookemkev said:


> you gonna try and fish this weekend? I'm thinking about bringing the boat down. We are headed down Friday evening, maybe fish saturday. I need a guide. You interested? lol


Saturday is looking iffy right now with the winds. Sunday looks good. Things can change. Good luck fishing!!


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Sorry I wish I could but I have Captains school to go to this weekend and all next week, And dont you know the weather will be great next week right?


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Boat is done today.. I want to do the deck soon but I dont think I'll have the time for a week or so. 
front deck. The hatch is propped open so it will dry out inside.









Dash got a little coat...And I touched it while it was wet and left a white spot. 









side rail. 









Back deck came out nice. Got all new hardware.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Nice Work!


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks I still need to touch up a few spots but I think It came out well.


----------



## hookemkev (Apr 24, 2006)

Nice job! and of course the weather will be beautiful, I have plans next weekend. Thats how it ALWAYS works!


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

hookemkev said:


> Nice job! and of course the weather will be beautiful, I have plans next weekend. Thats how it ALWAYS works!


Thanks! Ya today was really nice... I should have gone out for a bit. I threw on the prop and gave it a spin with my hand and something didnt sound right.. Pulled the top plug on the lower unit and its covered in metal. I ordered a new lower unit and bought a cheap one on ebay for a spare. I'm going to run this one till it wont run anymore.


----------



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)

boat looks clean good job.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Well fished to got a little slime on it. On the way back to the dock one of the back hatches flew open and cracked along the back... Looks like a easy repair just one of those things right...


----------



## the_chris_mcdonald (Jul 18, 2012)

Texas---good looking boat...i see from the pictures that your place must be in the fingers. i am heading down next weekend and i have a place right off of pompano close to the ramp. how is the fishing right now.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

the_chris_mcdonald said:


> Texas---good looking boat...i see from the pictures that your place must be in the fingers. i am heading down next weekend and i have a place right off of pompano close to the ramp. how is the fishing right now.


 Its a little slow right now but has been picking up everyday. Two weeks ago I couldn't even find a bite.... Today I got a limit of trout and had a nasty hit on a super spook jr. I would say you should be able to find some fish. Let me know when your down maybe we can meet at wahoo's for a drink.


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

Gotta say I've been following your progress and am really impressed with the work and the speed in which you completed it!

Great job man!

Five


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Number_Five said:


> Gotta say I've been following your progress and am really impressed with the work and the speed in which you completed it!
> 
> Great job man!
> 
> Five


Thanks! I would get the deck coated with kiwi grip this next week but I'll be in captains school till next weekend and after that week long class I think I'll have to fish alittle.

I have been trying to use the best stuff I can get my hands on local and so far I have been really happy at what I can find around here. I do plan to have the side of the boat wrapped soon I may call them on monday on my lunch break to see if they can get to it.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Picked up project #2. 
I didnt know it was a project till I looked at the back stringer and saw it was falling apart. Good thing its a small boat.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Ripping the deck up on the scooter today.. Man I hate doing this and the Dealer I bought the boat from is got a email from me telling him I had a big problem with the "great boat" he sold me..


----------



## bjmillet (Apr 9, 2012)

That's a big project. Hope the dealer compensates you.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

You've done some awesome work so far. Sorry to hear about your latest project but I have no doubt it will look great once you've finished.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks guys! I have a really good fiber glass guy that is going to rebuild the rear two bulkheads and slap the new deck on. He took a core of the transom and said its still good but we could poke a flat head screw driver threw the floor pretty much everywhere.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

just ordered a sci lower unit. Mine is leaking from somewhere behind the prop shaft and the reverse dog is pretty much gone. Hope this new lower unit last awhile... 900$ for a motor thats worth about 3000$...


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Well after the 2nd lower unit bearing went out.... I ordered a new motor. I ordered the new mercury 150 four stroke. Got the motor alone and ordered a rigging kit for it so I'll be hanging the motor and rigging it my self. Now what prop and pitch to put on this ol bud..


----------



## rattletrap (Sep 9, 2005)

Wow . Awesome work on the boats !! 

Just don`t spend too much time on them or that "project" in the red dress may wander off . ;-)


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

rattletrap said:


> Wow . Awesome work on the boats !!
> 
> Just don`t spend too much time on them or that "project" in the red dress may wander off . ;-)


haha I think she's fine with the work as long as the boats work on the weekend when shes off work. Plus shes a good sport about it.


----------



## bobfishbw (Feb 3, 2009)

You have a talent.


----------



## kafiberglassrepair (Jun 16, 2011)

really nice job on the cosmetic work on the motor and hull. i own a fiberglass/repair shop in central texas and your work looks as good as my guys do. good luck with it.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

kafiberglassrepair said:


> really nice job on the cosmetic work on the motor and hull. i own a fiberglass/repair shop in central texas and your work looks as good as my guys do. good luck with it.


Thanks! I plan on getting more into doing the floor and gas tank this winter. If I mess up I can always pay to get it done right.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Ok guys just got in the controls for this ol bud.. Looks like I need a kill switch, and a smart craft gauge. Anyone with rigging mercury motors have any pointers for me?


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Havn't updated in a while. Got the motor on and have about 18 hours on it now. 
And you know when you have everything nice and working the hatch flips open at 35mph and cracks the fiber glass... I'll be swapping these out for flush hatches very very soon.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

the end of one project
The scooter... sold.. 
new owner running it in CC


The Shallow Sport gets a new Cav plate.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Nice dog!


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

UPDATE

boat will be changing very soon... De-rigged the console today completely All wiring is taken out and getting re done. Should be done by this weekend.


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

That boat's come a long way since the first pic brother. The 21.5 Shallow Sport hull is the best flats boat hull on the planet. Hands down.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

That looks great! Very nice.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I'll let the cat out of the bag today with a update photo. I almost have it all mounted up just need to run the controls and pick up a new helm


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Almost done. Just have to button up some wiring( I rewired the whole boat and just need to trim and hook up everything). I will say I think its time for a new console... This one is about done with all the holes in it.


----------



## fishincraze (Sep 6, 2013)

Top drives are always a nice advantage , may i ask where you got your tower work done and boats looks good.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I bought the tower 2nd hand. I was told its a coastline marine tower. Its very well made. Its alittle over 100lbs


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

Dang! You bought that top drive off the 2cool classifieds, didn't you? I kept eyeballing it. I was just undecided about chopping my boat up and putting a top drive on it. That 2cooler was just about giving it away at the asking price too. And yeah, you've come this far, you might as well give the old girl a snazzy fresh console. You've brought her a long way. You have a nice boat to be proud of. Oh. Have fun eating bugs at dawn with no windshield! LOL!


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

gman1772 said:


> Dang! You bought that top drive off the 2cool classifieds, didn't you? I kept eyeballing it. I was just undecided about chopping my boat up and putting a top drive on it. That 2cooler was just about giving it away at the asking price too. And yeah, you've come this far, you might as well give the old girl a snazzy fresh console. You've brought her a long way. You have a nice boat to be proud of. Oh. Have fun eating bugs at dawn with no windshield! LOL!


Haha ya I ended up Trading him some boom sticks and a few fishing rods for it. Down here I don't shoot too much but still have the ones I need. I bet I'm into it about 300$ for hardware and a new steering cable. I knew I was going to do it at some point so all my motor rigging was 20' I can still go alittle higher! I am going to need some tennis balls on the rocket launchers on the back I have hit my head about 100x already. I was pretty suprised that the deck was kinda hard.... Only a few screws didn't bite well I'm going to get a new deck for my birthday... Gift to my self.


----------



## George in Pearland (Mar 30, 2010)

Whenever your ready for a new console let me know i might be able to get you one


----------



## el rojo (May 14, 2005)

Your gonna love the ride and view from up top. It looks great.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

That looks awesome.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

George in Pearland said:


> Whenever your ready for a new console let me know i might be able to get you one


Thanks! I'll have to let you know when the time comes.

Saw this 40"+ blackdrum tailing in around a foot and a half of water.. Made the U-turn and nailed him. Dang thing broke my net...


----------



## tiger (Jun 1, 2004)

I looked at the Drum,then looking at the rod and reel combo...then I said darn thats 1 screwed up looking foot...


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

tiger said:


> I looked at the Drum,then looking at the rod and reel combo...then I said darn thats 1 screwed up looking foot...


haha thats one of my spearfishing gloves I use to grab fish with on the boat. Its by far the best glove for fish I have owned. Now that I look at it I feel really bad for that rod and reel... I replaced all the drag washers in the reel and its back in action.


----------



## AlwaysWorkin (Jul 30, 2013)

You transformed your boat into a sled anyone would be proud of and what most of us dream about. Great job dude.

Those big uglies pull hard for a while... I got three last winter on soft plastics around oyster reefs from 40-44". I knew what I had instantly on the 3rd one and didn't give him inch, haha. Put my thumb on the spool and walked him around the boat about 10 times before he gave up cause I was ready to move to the next spot looking for specks and short on time. 30lb power pro and 20lb fluorocarbon held up nicely.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Just a quick update. 
Took the boat into Shallow Sport and had them shoot new gelcoat on the boat. 
New jackplate,new seats,coolers,speakers,console,powerpole(to be installed), and new flush rear hatches. 
Just got the wrap done today (GameGuard camo). 

Looks a little better than it did....


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

It looks good thanks for showing love them shallow sports.Good find.


----------



## TheSampsonator (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow. Phenomenal rebuild. 

Hit us with some more pics of the finished product!


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Looks Awesome! Cant wait to see it in person!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Daaaaaamn!

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks guys! I think it came out great. We have beat on this boat all last year and it needed a face lift pretty bad. All the seats and speakers are in everything is wired up(we fished it last weekend bare bones). Charters are booking up with them knowing the coolers are not in ( I have spare igloo's). Still have a few things I want to get done like a front tower with a hand rail for tarpon and snook fishing and need to get pop up cleats too.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

TheSampsonator said:


> Wow. Phenomenal rebuild.
> 
> Hit us with some more pics of the finished product!


Come on! you know boats never get finished! :cheers:


----------



## Winters97gt (Jun 20, 2013)

Boat looks awesome! 

You gonna be on the water this weekend? I'll be able to recognize you easily now! I'll be all over in my skiff and maybe with a friend who is a guide on Sunday for a few hours, Gencho. Going to work everything from Gaswell, the shacks, back down to the island to Longbar and maybe the ship channel. Might look for a decent water line on the west side in a few hours too. Shoot me a PM if you want to coordinate on the water.


----------



## blitz_81 (Aug 4, 2010)

Man that looks nice. Did a great job on it.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Winters97gt said:


> Boat looks awesome!
> 
> You gonna be on the water this weekend? I'll be able to recognize you easily now! I'll be all over in my skiff and maybe with a friend who is a guide on Sunday for a few hours, Gencho. Going to work everything from Gaswell, the shacks, back down to the island to Longbar and maybe the ship channel. Might look for a decent water line on the west side in a few hours too. Shoot me a PM if you want to coordinate on the water.


We might fish tomorrow if the wind dies down alittle. I have a few things to knock out on the boat today. Next week I'll be on the water the whole time.


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

Looks bad ***!!! 

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## bjmillet (Apr 9, 2012)

That's looks awesome. Love the color and pattern scheme. Nice height for a tower.

And the trailer!! Holy Cow!!

Serious it's awesome.


----------



## steve13 (Feb 25, 2008)

*Rebuild*

Good Lord, more pictures! Of everything! Outstanding re-hab.


----------



## steve13 (Feb 25, 2008)

*Rebuild*

One last question; you're obviously handy and quite skilled at this, why didn't you do the gel coat work?


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

That looks great! I might need some tips this winter........mines coming down again! Can't wait.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

steve13 said:


> One last question; you're obviously handy and quite skilled at this, why didn't you do the gel coat work?


After doing it the first time and being covered in fiberglass I let them do it. I could have for sure done it but we sold a offshore boat we had and I had the money to spend on the boat. I did strip the boat before taking it to shallow sport and re wired it when I got it back. I was out at shallow sport alot while the boat was getting work on I picked up a few tricks from the guys in the rehab shop.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Awesome work!


----------



## George in Pearland (Mar 30, 2010)

The boat came out real nice!


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Someone asked about the hatches I installed. 
r&r designs built them I had them line X'ed 

And got the old power pole installed. 


And now thinking about getting it line x'ed or wrapped. Its beat up!


----------



## Shallowrod (May 28, 2011)

Was at SPI today and saw your boat at gas station, it came out really good and i only saw it from a distance. power pole makes wraps they have redfish scale wrap and camo wrap that might match.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Shallowrod said:


> Was at SPI today and saw your boat at gas station, it came out really good and i only saw it from a distance. power pole makes wraps they have redfish scale wrap and camo wrap that might match.


Cool thanks! 
I saw that I'll end up with gameguard or just black lineX.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

More updates. 



Trim tabs on and working.


----------

